# Any Estonians in here?



## vatson (Sep 13, 2014)

I made a port of Firefox plugin which enables digital signing with Estonian ID-card. The port is downloadable here.

I have installed it on 9-STABLE and 10-STABLE and it seems to work with my currently installed firefox-esr-24.7.0,1. I'm not sure if it is worth submitting to the tree, as the number of FreeBSD desktop users with Estonian ID-card is probably not that high. Just so you know it is out there


----------



## solus (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi,

Your work is very appreciated. I have tried about three-four times à one-two hours to compile that staff during about last five-six years but never got PIN2 working in such a small time-quantum so always I have used Ubuntu/Debian/openSUSE instead, whatever I have occasionally had in a working state.

I shall test that Firefox plugin in real banking in a week and report about that, it compiled well on FreeBSD-head.

Please send it to ports master, it is really necessary to have it in ports collection. Not everybody is ready to seek necessary software, compile, work through error messages and beat the bank whenever there are bugs on their side.

I remember, I have seen something in ports, maybe about 5-8 years ago... But then I did not have time for it to check. Perhaps, it was made by Sven Pettai. And soon got out-dated.

Best wishes,
Solus

PS. I must say, that there are some necessary programs to have fully functional desktop and not to waste additional dedicated computer or disk for a Linux and one of them is ID-software.


----------



## aht0 (May 12, 2015)

Thanks, much appreciated  I've been too forced to use PIN calculator so far since there appeared to be no support for Estonian ID card in FreeBSD.

EDIT: Would the plugin work with Belgian and Finnish identity cards? Both also PKCS11 smartcards. If yes, perhaps it would add some motivation for getting it added to the ports?


----------

